# Unique Splitter



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Some of you may remember my friend, MT. Just renovated a house for him to put on the market. Did some bartering for some of his stuff including this wood splitter he made a couple years ago.

Very effective. Just get the bit balanced by means of the hydraylic jack with round wheel added for ease of operation. Car spring assists lifting the arm. Once the base is at the proper height for your logs, set 'em upright, and wham! Never misses. Always comes down predictably.

We got the idea from a YouTube video and MT took it from there. All free stuff.

I mounted it with 4 anchor bolts 12 inches into concrete. Seems fine after a few trial runs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool. I bet that works so easy your wife could take over.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Notice I said COULD.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:roflmao: Red Red Red *******. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The bib overalls are extra. Just picking on you Glen.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice now no excuse not to keep warm this winter


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Goes with my hand-crank red tractor. Just needs a coat of red paint. And, one ******* operator. I'll tell you one thing: That thing is heavy! Glad it comes apart.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

pretty cool .makes me want to split wood again . not!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not my favorite sport either, Kiyote. Freezing isn't, as well.


----------

